# nfs shift crashes when the race starts



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

hi, i just got a new graphics card fo my computer, i upgraded from a nvidia 9800gt to a ati raedon hd4890. nfs shift worked for the first few days on my new graphics card but just today it crashes everytime i a race is about to start, everything uptil the main menu works. i dont know if this has anyting to do with my graphics card because it worked for the first few days. i have tried updating nfs shift and my graphic drivers i have also tried running the game in compatibility mode, but nothing seems to work.....when i go on technical info about the error it shows: a whole bunch of info and also says "the following files will be included in this error report:C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\7b89_appcompat.txt" 

can sumone plzzz help...............:4-dontkno


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi there.

First of all could you please try all of these steps. If none of them help, try uninstalling with RevoUninstaller, restart your computer, then reinstall.


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks for the reply, i have tried everything but the game still keeps crashing at the same point and i get the same error report.....


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

go to your documents folder and search for the folder NFS Shift, cut it and paste it somewhere else (not in the Documents folder)
that way you'll start a new game with a new profile, it could be that your saved games or the profile folder in the documents folder is corrupted
try that and report back


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

....tried it but the same thing happens i just found out that nfs undercover also crashes but i can play it for about ten mins and soo does aoe 2 but that crashes after 30 mins i think these might be related.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what is your Power Supply model, wattage, and amps under the "+12V" line


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

DC brushless model AD0812HS-A70GL 0.25 AMPS ... dont know where to find wattage


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you need to get a new Power Supply a quality one!
you have a power hungry graphics card and it needs a constant power
I recommend:
*Corsair 650 W*


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The AD0812HS-A70GL is an 80mm case fan, not a PSU.

The PSU is the box at the top rear of your case with all the power cables coming out of it. There is a label on the side of the PSU that will give you the make/model, total watts and +12V amps.


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

oh sorry those were the wrong specs my power supply is:
acbel e2 power 470
18a under 12v
470 watts


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Acbel 470W has two +12V lines, 18A each. This was just about enough to power your 9800GT, but not enough for your new HD4890.

See Rockmaster's link in post #8.


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

ok thanks alot for the help im going to my computer tech now and he will install a 650 watt power supply and ill see if it fixes the problem thanks....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Make sure it's a good quality one like a Corsair, Toughpower, Seasonic, etc.

A low quality unit will have an efficiency rating of less than 80%, poor stability under stress, and a total power output of about 450W-500W. The +12V amps are more important than the wattage for powering high-end graphics cards like the HD4890.


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

all my games were working fine on the 650 watt power supply except nfs shift soo the computer guy is gonna format my computer install windows then install nfs and see if it works


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

well even formatting the hard disk didnt fix nfs shift soo ive given up but thanks for all the help


----------

